# Calling all Pro or even good home groomers



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maybe something like this:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I shave Willow's with a 3/8 inch guide...then, I use scissors to trim around the outline...I use my thumb as a guide.

ETA: it grows way faster than you think.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

About the ears, probably just shave with a comb/guide and then scissor to taste. Or just scissor it. (Reader beware, I'm a scissoring junkie.)

Idk if Matisse is prone to shaking his head or otherwise being a pest when you do his head, but if he isn't, there should be no considerable risk of cutting him while doing his ears if you can go swift but steady and have a "feel" of when he's not going to move so you can cut. And probably don't want to use your longest shears for the ears, eh 

As for short tails with a poofy tail... why ever not? Here's a quick doodle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I shave Willow's with a 3/8 inch guide...then, I use scissors to trim around the outline...I use my thumb as a guide.
> 
> ETA: it grows way faster than you think.


Oh thank you! I'd be terrified to use scissors around the edges of his ears. I might snip his skin. OR....if my fingers are holding the edge so I don't snip him, doesn't that make it hard to keep perfectly along the edge of the ear...or keep it even? Do you have a bigger picture than your avatar to remind me of just what Willow's ears look like? Are they about like that picture I posted of that white dog? I guess I could try. Or maybe take the clippers themselves right around the edge? Would that work?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I saw a groomer use the clippers to do the edge...but, I have not gotten that brave. I find the using my thumb gives a good outline...then, I comb and trim up any strays. 

Looking for a good pic.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

T


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

peccan said:


> About the ears, probably just shave with a comb/guide and then scissor to taste. Or just scissor it. (Reader beware, I'm a scissoring junkie.)
> 
> Idk if Matisse is prone to shaking his head or otherwise being a pest when you do his head, but if he isn't, there should be no considerable risk of cutting him while doing his ears if you can go swift but steady and have a "feel" of when he's not going to move so you can cut. And probably don't want to use your longest shears for the ears, eh
> 
> As for short tails with a poofy tail... why ever not? Here's a quick doodle.


Oh I was just looking at pictures of the German trim and thought maybe the idea of short tail, short ears, tight everything was all complimentary. Frankly, the German trim hitherto (lol...like that?) has not been my favorite. But I'm beginning to see it's virtues. First, it does look more masculine. And short of cutting out all his hair so everyone can view his man bits, no one can tell he's a boy. I think he's developing a complex because everyone calls him and Maurice "she." So, something must be done. So, maybe we can do like you say...leave his Poodley tail and shorten up each ear but not too severe. (hey!)

He holds perfectly still as a marble statue when I'm holding scissors or clippers, especially near his face. So, no problem there. He went from wiggly, antsy puppy to cooperative stuffed animal while grooming. Then when it's all over he can go back to an alive animal again. lol. I do use the scissors quite a bit and both dogs are very good boys. I'm just thinking they need to be more boyish for a while. Maybe. I'm a little paranoid of change.

Okay, so what I was imagining having to do is really what I have to do huh? Scissors, clippers...Yikes! Okay...I'll be thinking on this. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I use a 2 comb on Yuki's body and ears and leave his tail full (the wind is blowing it flat, but he has a huge tail pom). When trimming around the leather, hold it between your middle and index finger and cut around the outside of your finger...that way you make sure you don't cut it  it doesn't have to be RIGHT at the edge of the leather, you can leave a finger width if you'd like, but it makes scissoring around the edge much more even.



You can try all different lengths and see what you like. I did Yuki's with a 0 attachment comb but I ended up going a little shorter with a 2 and I love it. This is a 0 on his ears



I always kept Atticus's shaved with a #5 for years


I started growing them back out around November so this is about 6 months of growth (though trimmed here and there to even out)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> T
> View attachment 258921


Okay. Sold. Freakin' adorable!!! Oh dang, your picture didn't copy here.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Btw.... Michelle gave me lots of pointers when I started grooming Willow. So, I'll say, she gave me guidance and support to have the courage to do it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I use a 2 comb on Yuki's body and ears and leave his tail full (the wind is blowing it flat, but he has a huge tail pom). When trimming around the leather, hold it between your middle and index finger and cut around the outside of your finger...that way you make sure you don't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the pictures are comin' in. I just got through typing and then I saw your post Michelle. I LOVE how you did it with the 0. I didn't know there's a 0. What's a 0? LOL. I must go look at my comb kit. I love the middle picture the best...I mean the ears. Perfect. Can you come to my house and fix my dog's ears? I'm terrified. Okay, not terrified exactly. Okay...think, think, think....Or maybe don't think so much, right? 

Well, I so appreciate your advice and photos. Terrific!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Btw.... Michelle gave me lots of pointers when I started grooming Willow. So, I'll say, she gave me guidance and support to have the courage to do it!


Ooooo....the cat's out of the bag. I hope Michelle won't mind me picking her brain. Her guidance certainly helped you. Willow looks terrific.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the Wahl Bruvura and Wahl Motion clippers with the 5-in-1 blades, and the attachment combs designed for the 5-in-1 blades. They glide through hair like butter, I LOVE them...such a beautiful finish (I use them on the #40 setting). Here's the link for the attachment combs. The yellow one is the 0

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Attachment-Blades-Wahl-Professional/dp/B0052WT728/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1433123959&sr=1-2&keywords=stainless+steel+attachment+guide+combs[/ame]

They have another set for corded clippers they are used on a 30 blade.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-3390-100-Stainless-Attachment-Professional/dp/B002RBWL1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1433124284&sr=1-1&keywords=stainless+steel+attachment+guide+combs[/ame]


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I plan to do Dakota's head similar hopetocurl. 

I want the short ears because it is practical and makes Dakota appear as the male dog he is. Because I have a problem scissoring the ears separately from the topknot, I will blend the topknot into the top of the ears and shave/clip short the bottom part of the ears.

I am experimenting now with how short I want the ear hair. I did find that his ears are lighter with less hair and are more likely to flip up on top of his head sometimes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I use the Wahl Bruvura and Wahl Motion clippers with the 5-in-1 blades, and the attachment combs designed for the 5-in-1 blades. They glide through hair like butter, I LOVE them...such a beautiful finish (I use them on the #40 setting). Here's the link for the attachment combs. The yellow one is the 0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Att...ywords=stainless+steel+attachment+guide+combs
> 
> ...



I have exactly the same thing except I have the Wahl Chromado...same comb set designed specifically for the 5 in 1 blade. Yes...glides like it would through butteh. Very good set-up. And I use the mini arco for the ff &s.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I plan to do Dakota's head similar hopetocurl.
> 
> I want the short ears because it is practical and makes Dakota appear as the male dog he is. Because I have a problem scissoring the ears separately from the topknot, I will blend the topknot into the top of the ears and shave/clip short the bottom part of the ears.
> 
> I am experimenting now with how short I want the ear hair. I did find that his ears are lighter with less hair and are more likely to flip up on top of his head sometimes.


When you do Dakota's and I do Matisse's, let's post them here...unless you'd prefer to make your own thread. That could be fun too. Can't wait to see.


----------

